# Beadboard to tub hop question.



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

I am doing a tub with 4 1/4 subway, the room is getting bead board. I've done bead board in bathrooms before but always had a way to end it nicely. How can I let the two meet and still look nice. At least the two are the same thickness. Do I run the board to the tub or have a cut down the side? Bullnose?


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

a cut down may be better since the materials are the same size, a bullnose would leave some edge exposed on the waynes coating.

a sq transition?


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah i was think that with the rolled edge of the bullnose it will leave an unsightly lip


other than just making two straight lines of the materials come together, i wasnt sure if there is a preferred way to do this.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe keep the bead board back a couple inches from the tub, and run the top rail profile down. Then just butt the tile to the profile...


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Then how would I terminate at the base?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Stop the base at the end of the beadboard


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just figuring one of these out today. I have the same transition on my current project. 

I'm bringing the edge stile right up to the tub edge and butting the field tile right up to it with grout gap for silicone. Then I'm switching to bullnose just above top rail and continuing that to the ceiling. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep the bullnose edge in the same line as the lower cut or keep that cut line and push the bullnose out from there. I'll lay it out in the morning.

The stile up against the tile will be pvc, sanded and painted to match.


----------

